# Damascus pen clip #1 - first steps



## duncsuss (Dec 9, 2017)

Making a clip for a fountain pen cap from Damascus steel (for which I thank @therichinc, @NYWoodturner and @robert flynt) ...

Step #1 is think about the design. Given that I have zero metalworking training/experience, I have to avoid complexity as much as possible. Typical pen clips are a ring (which circles a tenon on the pen cap) with a tab sticking out the side that bends 90 degrees. Either the clip is all one piece of metal with this bend, or the clip is made from two parts (the ring & tab being one part, the face of the clip being the other) with screws holding them together.

I don't think it's possible to bend Damascus, so I was heading in the direction of a two-part clip. Then I remembered, there's a Waterman fountain pen with a single-piece clip that is simply fastened onto the front of the cap (with rivets or screws of some kind.) Here's a pic snagged from a random site:





I could do this with Damascus -- without having to bend metal (I think ... I hope ...) Here's my SketchUp idea:



 

The sides and ends will be rounded, but that was the Q&D sketch. I can drill holes (usually) so I thought it would be neat to counterbore for the head of the screws I'll be using:



 

I painted a piece of Damascus with the blue layout liquid (smells delicious, btw) and marked up for drilling and shaping. Drilled on the drill press (center bit first to keep the #43 gauge bit from skidding off and snapping ... it snapped anyway, but there was enough left for me to Drill Doctor it back to working condition.)

Then I took it to the coarse wheel on the bench grinder, and shaped one side down to the layout line.



 




I think I want to shape the cut-away on the underside next, while I still have something to hold onto. Then figure out how I'm going to cut along the second edge.

Reactions: Like 2 | Way Cool 6


----------



## woodtickgreg (Dec 9, 2017)




----------



## The100road (Dec 9, 2017)




----------



## duncsuss (Dec 9, 2017)

Starting to work on it with a flexible-shaft grinder thingummy ...



 


 

And after a half hour or so ...



 


 
About ready to think about sawing it off (well, maybe use another toy tool on it to shape the button where the clip ends first)

Reactions: Like 5 | Way Cool 1


----------



## robert flynt (Dec 9, 2017)

If you would like to try and if it is not to thick, you should be able to bend the damascus, as long as it is annealed. You for sure can bend it if you heat it to nonmagnetic.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Informative 2


----------



## ripjack13 (Dec 9, 2017)




----------



## duncsuss (Dec 9, 2017)

robert flynt said:


> If you would like to try and if it is not to thick, you should be able to bend the damascus, as long as it is annealed. You for sure can bend it if you heat it to nonmagnetic.


Do you think a regular Benz-o-matic torch would get it hot enough? (I have the yellow "MAP gas that isn't really MAP gas because they don't make that any more" cylinder on it.) I once managed to get a piece of 1/2 inch steel rod red hot and was able to bend it (with some gentle encouragement from a sledge hammer )

If this is feasible, I might be able to make a single-piece clip that is a "ring - tab - 90 degree bend - clip". That brings other challenges -- like getting the ring perfectly round if it's going to be visible. I have to think about alternatives to the ring -- maybe the tab would be enough, drilled for a screw to hold it in place. Hmmm ... thinking, thinking ...

Also -- what would you think is the thickness that should work? 1/8 inch? Less?


----------



## robert flynt (Dec 10, 2017)

duncsuss said:


> Do you think a regular Benz-o-matic torch would get it hot enough? (I have the yellow "MAP gas that isn't really MAP gas because they don't make that any more" cylinder on it.) I once managed to get a piece of 1/2 inch steel rod red hot and was able to bend it (with some gentle encouragement from a sledge hammer )
> 
> If this is feasible, I might be able to make a single-piece clip that is a "ring - tab - 90 degree bend - clip". That brings other challenges -- like getting the ring perfectly round if it's going to be visible. I have to think about alternatives to the ring -- maybe the tab would be enough, drilled for a screw to hold it in place. Hmmm ... thinking, thinking ...
> 
> Also -- what would you think is the thickness that should work? 1/8 inch? Less?


If you use heat it hot enough, thickness shouldn't be to much of a problem but you wont be able to bend it in a sharp 90 deg or it could very well break. It will have to have a long bend or just a bow. Also to keep it from air hardening some, it would be best to heat it up to nonmagnetic and cooling it slowly by sticking it some ashes, dry sand, vermiculite or nonflammable insulation like ceramic wool.

Reactions: Informative 2


----------



## Tclem (Dec 10, 2017)

duncsuss said:


> Do you think a regular Benz-o-matic torch would get it hot enough? (I have the yellow "MAP gas that isn't really MAP gas because they don't make that any more" cylinder on it.) I once managed to get a piece of 1/2 inch steel rod red hot and was able to bend it (with some gentle encouragement from a sledge hammer )
> 
> If this is feasible, I might be able to make a single-piece clip that is a "ring - tab - 90 degree bend - clip". That brings other challenges -- like getting the ring perfectly round if it's going to be visible. I have to think about alternatives to the ring -- maybe the tab would be enough, drilled for a screw to hold it in place. Hmmm ... thinking, thinking ...
> 
> Also -- what would you think is the thickness that should work? 1/8 inch? Less?


I had a small coffee can forge that I could get steel to non magnetic with propane torch

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## duncsuss (Dec 10, 2017)

Thanks @robert flynt and @Tclem

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Spinartist (Dec 11, 2017)




----------

